# Wrapping gutter around odd corner



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

Got a project coming up on the attached photo. Any ideas for how to wrap around this 2 plane corner?
I don't know why people build goofy stuff like this. Thanks guys.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Field miter it? Doesn't look complicated at all unless I missed something in the picture.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Field miter it? Doesn't look complicated at all unless I missed something in the picture.


The picture isn't the best. The right leg of the fascia slopes upward. The angle is also less than 90°.
I made a mockup from 2x4s in my barn. It's a little better view of the angle.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I must be missing something. Your mockup looks like a much steeper angle than the 1st pic.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> I must be missing something. Your mockup looks like a much steeper angle than the 1st pic.


Nope. You're right. I threw it together quickly so it's probably not as accurate as it should be. I'll probably revise it next time I attempt a solution out there. 
I'm almost thinking that because the actual roof isn't angled quite so much I may be able weasel a bay miter in there and make it work. 
Unless of course I get a better idea/opinion from here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Figure out the pitch of the roof and the angle, then miter it. Mock it up with some wood first on site then cut the gutters. It's like cutting a hip rafter but not quite the same.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

We have a similar one coming up- I will try and post before pics and some during the install. It's cut and fit work. 

This particular has a "Prow" gable (ridge overhang is longer than the soffit overhang).


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

While I am not a gutter guy, I think that gutter may need to be three pieces. Miter a small return piece around the corner, and then miter that piece up to the rake piece. Kind of like changing the plane on a piece of crown molding.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, but easier I think. Aluminum is soft. 

Start by the bottom (flat part of gutter) long, the face a coupe uncles long -the width of the gutter plus 1/8" for good fitting on the level section. 

Using a small piece lay against the facia and scribe the angle- cut and fit until it hits your level piece. Nice and tight, now you have a pattern for the real gable gutter, before you chuck it way use it to scribe a line on the inside of the level section. Cut it an inch from the line parallel with your scribe line.

Now make perpendicular cuts to the scribe line per 3/4 -1". These are your tabs to screw your gable piece to. Cut your gable with your template- and lay over. 

The back wall of the gutter should wrap around the corner.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Working out our Outside corner miter.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I didn't see the upward angle, but yeah still field miter and lots of practice, but still fairly easy to do.


----------

